# Display Manager : fehler



## mille (9. Dezember 2004)

Hey

Ich habe ein Mandrake Linux in der Version 10. Dieses lief auch bis gestern wunderbar. Nach dem ich mir ein paar Updates gesaugt hatte, und diese installiert wurden (rpmdrake macht das ja alleine) hatte ich ein Problem.
Ich konnte Linux starten, wie gewohnt. allerdings hab ich ein Problem mit dem Xserver. normalerweise startet der automatisch. dies passiet auch wie gewohnt, nur leider seh ich nur den blauen Hintergrund ohne Fenster zur Eingabe meines Benutzernamnes + PW. Nach kurzer Zeit springt Linux dann in den Konsolen Modus. (quasi das "Dos"). Dort soll ich mich dann einloggen. Dies hab ich auch getan. GEhta uch alles Prima.
Nun dacht ich mir, ich könnte den x-server einfach noch einmal starten und habe "xstart" eingetippt.
Dann das gleiche, blauer Hintergrund und nichts passiert. Linux springt wieda zurück in die Konsole und zack, da steh ich nun. Was bringt mir ein Linux ohne DisplayManager. Dieser ist übrigens beim laden Fehlerhaft, es steht also Fehler da

Ich bin nicht der versierte Linuxuser schlecht hin, daher bitte ich euch mir mal ein wenig zu helfen - ich hab nämlich keine Lust Linux neu zu installieren - und ich denke, dies wird nicht nötig sein!

MfG pornex


----------



## TanTe (11. Dezember 2004)

Hast du nach dem Update noch Platz auf /tmp ? sollten ca 200 mb frei sein sonst startet X nicht.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (11. Dezember 2004)

Einfach mal das X-Server Logfile ansehen:
unter /var/log/

Gruß Homer


----------



## mille (17. Dezember 2004)

Hey.

Ich hab mir die Log File "XFree68.0.log" mal angeschaut. Leider seh ich da nich so ganz durch!
Ich habe sie mal  hier http://nopaste.php-q.net/102824 gespeichert.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Auf der Linuxpartition sind noch 2 Gigabyte frei, also an Platzmangel sollte es nicht liegen....

gruß, pornex


----------



## imweasel (17. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

der Link http://nopaste.php-q.net/102824 scheint nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## mille (20. Dezember 2004)

Hai!

Doch, der Link Funktioniert, allerdings habe ich mich dort nicht als "pornex" eingetragen, sondern als "millZ" - aber da ich hier schon seit 2001 im Forum angemeldet bin, ändere ich mein Nick nicht mehr


----------

